# Oliver is now 3 months!



## brianbeth84 (Dec 29, 2013)

Our bottle fed miracle lamb is gaining tons of weight!  One of his legs straightened out but not the other.  Any suggestions?  What would  you do?

I can't seem to upload the video.
It tells me 
*The following error occurred*
The uploaded file does not have an allowed extension.

Oliver 4.MOV

What did I do wrong?


----------



## Nifty (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry, our system doesn't support video uploads. You can use one of the many free video sites out there and then embed the video here, for example:

Dailymotion
Facebook
Liveleak
Metacafe
Vimeo
YouTube


----------

